# Trivia 6/11



## luckytrim (Jun 11, 2019)

trivia 6/11
DID YOU KNOW ...
The Muppet Show trivia;
The two hecklers in the balcony are named Statler and  Waldorf.
In Sweden, the Swedish Chef is the Norwegian  Chef.
In Portugal, Kermit is named Cocas, and in Spain, He’s  Gustavo.

1. In what country is the Svalbard Global Seed Vault  located?
2. What is the name for a single prong on a regular dinner or  salad fork?
3. What group had a hit song in 1984 called "I Wanna Know What  Love Is"?
4. In the sequel to "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory", Willy  Wonka takes 
the Buckets into space with one of his fantastic inventions...  Name That 
book ...
5. Which element in the periodic table has the symbol  'K'?
6. Why is dark chocolate considered a better antioxidant than  milk 
chocolate?
7. The final major battle of the War of 1812 was the Battle of  _________.
8. "Who's on First?" was a routine made famous by Abbott &  Costello ; What's 
the name of the Third Baseman ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The purity of gold is measured in carat weight. The term  "carat" comes from
"carob seed," which was standard for weighing small quantities  in the Middle
East.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Norway
2. Tine
3. Foreigner
4. Charlie and the Great Glass Elevator
5. Potassium
6. It doesn't contain milk
7. New Orleans
8. I Don't Know

TRUTH !!
Carats were the fruit of the leguminous carob tree, every  single pod of
which weighs 1/5 of a gram (200 mg).


----------

